# Panorámicas de Piura



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

aqpboy45 said:


> View attachment 1130730
> 
> Bonita esta toma. Qué zona es? No parece el centro de Piura


No es el centro, es la zona oeste de la ciudad.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

aqpboy45 said:


> View attachment 1130730
> 
> Bonita esta toma. Qué zona es? No parece el centro de Piura


Esa zona está pasando el centro de Piura empieza desde la avenida Gullman.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

La avenida Sánchez Cerro.
Créditos: EPIC.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me gustó tanto la foto que le puse like dos veces 

Me hace acordar a los pininos de ciudades mexicanas como Queretaro o Chihuahua antes de despegar. Industria, infraestructura vial y algunos edificios desperdigados.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Me gustó tanto la foto que le puse like dos veces
> 
> Me hace acordar a los pininos de ciudades mexicanas como Queretaro o Chihuahua antes de despegar. Industria, infraestructura vial y algunos edificios desperdigados.


De acuerdo contigo, los nuevos edificios de Piura están en diferentes zonas de la ciudad. Muy a parte de sus edificios en el centro están en los alrededores del real plaza(Lyz Business, Ipae, UTP, Santa Ana y por el momento sus 2 edificios de Céntrika de 10 y 13 pisos), en el extremo oeste distrito 26 de Octubre varias torres de 12 pisos Sol de Piura, En santa margarita hay dos o 3 edificios de 9 pisos, en la zona norte los ejidos las 3 torres de Upao y edifica, hotel tierra en el Chipe. Y en la zona norte de Castilla hay otro proyecto en pie de dos torres de oficinas de 15 pisos. Hecho mención los edificios a partir de 9 pisos por donde están ubicados. Muy a parte en varias zonas hay edificios de 7 y 8 pisos que son edificios nuevos.
Por ser una ciudad plana es bien difícil ver una sola toma de la ciudad con todos sus edificios.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Piura tiene una gran proyección, la ciudad se ve muy bien.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Zona norte de la ciudad.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El entorno se ve todo verde, se puede ver los 3 edificios de la Upao y más al fondo los edificios de la Av. Vice.

Agua cristalina, ya quisieran los limeños tener un río así....


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Cabe recalcar los afluentes del río Piura, vienen de las Provincias Piuranas de Huancabamba y Morropon.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

El centro de Piura.
Fotos: Pocho.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Vista del distrito de Castilla a la izquierda y del distrito de Piura a la derecha, se observa la represa en la parte inferior de la imagen.
Foto: Piura la ciudad del eterno calor.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Esa panorámica es tomada del extremo norte de la ciudad a penas se puede ver el BCP, tierra viva , torres de la Upao, y los edificios de la Vice, Céntrika y Santa Ana no sé ven.

Según esa panorámica el cacerío Miraflores ya fue absorbido por el distrito Castellano porque a la espalda de ese cacerío hay nuevas urbanizaciones que no salen en la panorámica.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Real plaza y sus alrededores, se puede observar la nueva sede UTP y el terreno para sus futuras ampliaciones.








Fuente: UTP - Universidad Tecnológica del Perú


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

jorgelff said:


> Real plaza y sus alrededores, se puede observar la nueva sede UTP y el terreno para sus futuras ampliaciones.
> View attachment 1262000
> 
> Fuente: UTP - Universidad Tecnológica del Perú


bonita foto gracias por el aporte, se ven los edificios: holiday, UTP, hotel de la Vice, IPAE, Alameda Santa Ana, y a la zona se le suman centrika 15 pisos, alameda Santa Ana segunda etapa, la clinica Auna para el lado de la av. Caceres


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Piura y sus nuevos edificios:
Clínica Santa Emilia 2020
Edificio Paseo Mega 2017
Centrika 2020
Alameda Santa Ana 2015
Hotel de la vice 2020
IPAE 2016
UTP 2020
Ciudad Sol de Piura 2021
-Se aprecia el campus de la UDEP.
La avenida Cáceres.
En esta zona encontramos diversas entidades y comercios.
Créditos:








CLÍNICA SANTA EMILIA on Instagram: "⚕️𝐏𝐫𝐮𝐞𝐛𝐚𝐬 𝐝𝐞 𝐀𝐧𝐭í𝐠𝐞𝐧o𝐬 - 𝐂𝐥í𝐧𝐢𝐜𝐚 𝐒𝐚𝐧𝐭𝐚 𝐄𝐦𝐢𝐥𝐢𝐚 🏥🩺 ✅ Debido a la coyuntura en la que estamos viviendo, especialmente en el norte del país, la Clínica Santa Emilia se preocupa por usted y ha incorporado un programa en sus servicios, el cuál está orientado a 𝐝𝐞𝐬𝐜𝐚𝐫𝐭𝐚𝐫 𝐥𝐚 𝐩𝐫𝐞𝐬𝐞𝐧𝐜𝐢𝐚 𝐝𝐞𝐥 𝐂𝐨𝐯𝐢𝐝-𝟏𝟗 en las personas o familias ante la presunción o síntomas de la enfermedad. Es importante 𝐝𝐞𝐭𝐞𝐜𝐭𝐚𝐫 𝐥𝐚 𝐞𝐧𝐟𝐞𝐫𝐦𝐞𝐝𝐚𝐝 𝐚 𝐭𝐢𝐞𝐦𝐩𝐨 para aplicar los protocolos correspondientes y evitar el contagio entre más personas. ✅ Ahora usted puede realizar su prueba en nuestros laboratorios. ✅ Nuestras Pruebas están debidamente certificados y autorizados por el Ministerios de Salud. ✅ PRUEBA DE 𝐀𝐍𝐓Í𝐆𝐄𝐍𝐎𝐒 ( Hisopados) 🎯 Resultados = 20 MINUTOS. 𝐋𝐨𝐬 𝐞𝐬𝐩𝐞𝐫𝐚𝐦𝐨𝐬! 🎊🎊😁😁😁 𝐂𝐋Í𝐍𝐈𝐂𝐀 𝐒𝐀𝐍𝐓𝐀 𝐄𝐌𝐈𝐋𝐈𝐀 - 𝐒𝐄𝐆𝐔𝐑𝐈𝐃𝐀𝐃 𝐘 𝐂𝐎𝐍𝐅𝐈𝐀𝐍𝐙𝐀 👉🏽SOLICITA INFORMACIÓN ➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖ 📍Ubícanos en: 🏣Calle San Miguel 225 Urb. Santa Isabel - Piura https://goo.gl/maps/4dwomriZ8tmJ5Su96 🆗WhatsApp: +51 968 870 939 🛃Correo: [email protected] 🌐Sitio Oficial: http://www.clinicasantaemilia.com/ 🇵🇪🇵🇪🇵🇪WhatsApp aquí 👇👇👇 ╔════════════════╗ https://tinyurl.com/clisanta ╚════════════════╝ #piura #antígenos #clínicaSantaemilia #saludprevención"


CLÍNICA SANTA EMILIA shared a post on Instagram: "⚕️𝐏𝐫𝐮𝐞𝐛𝐚𝐬 𝐝𝐞 𝐀𝐧𝐭í𝐠𝐞𝐧o𝐬 - 𝐂𝐥í𝐧𝐢𝐜𝐚 𝐒𝐚𝐧𝐭𝐚 𝐄𝐦𝐢𝐥𝐢𝐚 🏥🩺 ✅ Debido a la coyuntura en la que estamos viviendo, especialmente en el norte del país, la Clínica Santa Emilia se preocupa por usted y ha incorporado un programa en sus servicios, el cuál está...




www.instagram.com


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cuando Piura llegue a tener la cantidad de edificios de Trujillo, la calidad de edificios de Arequipa y la altura de los edificios de Huancayo se va a ver mas linda que todas en las panorámicas gracias a lo verde y plana que es.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

sebvill said:


> Cuando Piura llegue a tener la cantidad de edificios de Trujillo, la calidad de edificios de Arequipa y la altura de los edificios de Huancayo se va a ver mas linda que todas en las panorámicas gracias a lo verde y plana que es.


En realidad el fuerte de los edificios de Piura es la Estética > al ser nuevos tienen un diseño moderno algunos tienen lunas polarizadas o muro cortina con buenos colores y en avenidas anchas de 4 carriles, ademas el skyline mejorará con los edificios Auna y el hospital de alta complejidad aparte de la torre centrika de 15 pisos.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Cuando Piura llegue a tener la cantidad de edificios de Trujillo, la calidad de edificios de Arequipa y la altura de los edificios de Huancayo se va a ver mas linda que todas en las panorámicas gracias a lo verde y plana que es.


Piura tiene para rato seguir creciendo horizontal. Cuando deje de hacerlo crecerá vertical y se verá mejores panoramicas.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Panorámica de la urbanizacion San Felipe que albergara al edificio Auna de 10 pisos, y el futuro parque bicentenario de la ciudad en san Eduardo.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Holiday Inn
Créditos:








Holiday Inn Piura on Instagram: "Estamos tomando todas las precauciones necesarias para darte la bienvenida nuevamente. Implementamos nuevos protocolos de limpieza para darte la seguridad que necesitas y te sientas como en casa. Estamos esperando volver a verte."


Holiday Inn Piura shared a post on Instagram: "Estamos tomando todas las precauciones necesarias para darte la bienvenida nuevamente. Implementamos nuevos protocolos de limpieza para darte la seguridad que necesitas y te sientas como en casa. Estamos esperando volver a verte.". Follow their...




www.instagram.com


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Piura!


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

SKyPeru3 said:


> View attachment 1405916
> 
> Piura: el centro histórico y la zona de real plaza.
> Créditos:
> ...


Que tal crecida que se dio Piura... Muy bien!


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/381125005324950/posts/3691319360972148


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Skyline Piura
Skyline de Piura, Av. Cáceres 4 carriles, la zona del grifo mega y al fondo los edificios de Real plaza.
Créditos
: Drones PIURA PERU


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Utp 
Créditos:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5390854734320713


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Good


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

SKyPeru3 said:


> View attachment 1447703
> 
> View attachment 1447704
> 
> Foto de amigos


Buenas panorámicas, Piura es una ciudad con vías amplias! Lo que le hace diferente al resto de ciudades al menos en el norte, esperemos que inicien varios proyectos ya anunciados, que mejoraran las panos de nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Mike ILQ (Mar 27, 2020)

Estupendas fotos. Faltaría un buen transporte publico y quedará bacán la ciudad de Piura. Ojalá sus autoridades lo intenten, la mayoría de las ciudades peruanas invierten muy poco en eso.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Mike ILQ said:


> Estupendas fotos. Faltaría un buen transporte publico y quedará bacán la ciudad de Piura. Ojalá sus autoridades lo intenten, la mayoría de las ciudades peruanas invierten muy poco en eso.


Si es necesario un transporte moderno.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Upao
Créditos:


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Vista aérea de la ciudad.
Se observa al fondo tierra viva, BCP, ATLAS.
Créditos:


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Vista desde los ejidos hacia el centro de la ciudad.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=297694418522606


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que plana se ve Piura por sus 4 costados, es una ventaja por eso se planifica donde la mayoría de sus avenidas son bien anchas.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Skypiura said:


> Distrito 26 de Octubre - Zona oeste de la ciudad.
> View attachment 1483701
> 
> 
> ...


Para ser las zonas populosas de la ciudad no se ve mal, cabe acotar que se ve también el terreno del futuro hospital de alta complejidad de Piura, que contará con 7 niveles.


----------



## Foenix31 (May 10, 2015)

Se nota el crecimiento de Piura en los últimos 5 años.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

jorgelff said:


> Para ser las zonas populosas de la ciudad no se ve mal, cabe acotar que se ve también el terreno del futuro hospital de alta complejidad de Piura, que contará con 7 niveles.


En la panorámica no se ven las nuevas urbanizaciones: Santa Margarita que tiene 9 etapas, Los ingenieros, La derrama magisterial, Los parques del chipe y las 6 urbanizaciones de los Portales. Su ubicación están en la zona noroeste del distrito.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

jorgelff said:


> Para ser las zonas populosas de la ciudad no se ve mal, cabe acotar que se ve también el terreno del futuro hospital de alta complejidad de Piura, que contará con 7 niveles.


Toda la razón


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Piura Skyline. Avenida Sánchez Cerro y Edificios a sus alrededores.
Créditos:








Céntrika







besco.com.pe


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Créditos:








Gobierno Regional Piura - Oficial


Gobierno Regional Piura - Oficial, Piura, Peru. Отметки "Нравится": 64 366 · Обсуждают: 521. Página Institucional




www.facebook.com


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

SKyPeru3 said:


> View attachment 1514931
> 
> View attachment 1514932
> 
> ...


Piura, zona norte de Castilla y zona norte de Piura.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Créditos:




__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Panorámica cedida por un amigo.


----------



## Foenix31 (May 10, 2015)

Buenas panorámicas de Piura, la defensa rivereña del rio Piura le dará mas orden urbano cuando termine su construcción, de aquí esperemos al malecón que está como proyecto en el PDM de la ciudad.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Panorámicas de Piura.
Fotos cedida de un amigo.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Buenas panorámicas, veo que las hicieron desde la zona noroeste del distrito de Piura.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Entrada al campus UDEP, urb.el country y urb.San Felipe, zona norte de Piura.
















Fuente: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2843030852580452&id=100006206944115


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Panorámica cortesia de un amigo.
Cocos del chipe.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Fuente:








🔴 Defensas Ribereñas Bien Hechas, gracias a la gestión del Gobernador Servando García Piura tendrá una obra definitiva de concreto armado y con capacidad de 4500m3 que dará tranquilidad a miles de piuranos. | 🔴 #DefensasRibereñas Bien Hechas | Gracias a la gestión del gobernador regional, Servando García, el Gobierno Regional Piura construye una obra... | By Gobierno Regional Piura - Oficial | Facebook


1,7 тыс. views, 84 likes, 3 loves, 0 comments, 137 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Gobierno Regional Piura - Oficial: 🔴 #DefensasRibereñas Bien Hechas | Gracias a la gestión del gobernador...




fb.watch


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Piura: Zona Industrial - Comercial. Piura Oeste.
Créditos: Log in to Facebook


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Créditos:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bien por el parque industrial Piura Futura, donde su extensión es 90 hectáreas, van por la segunda etapa donde se están instalando empresas nacionales y de afuera.


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Edificio Paseo Mega
Créditos: M - @moly.pe


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Zona norte de Piura 
















Créditos: Log in to Facebook


----------



## SKyPeru3 (May 3, 2020)

Buenas tomas.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

La zona de los ejidos está formando un mini skyline.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Centro de Piura
















Luis Carlos Rivas (@soyepic_) • Instagram photos and videos


1,780 Followers, 1,584 Following, 68 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Luis Carlos Rivas (@soyepic_)




instagram.com


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Créditos: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=320407939645005&id=100050274045833


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

¿Hay algún proyecto de construcción de un malecón, desarrollos inmobiliarios y comerciales en la ribera del río?


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

que buenas fotos, ojala se concreten mas proyectos post pandemia


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Panorámica donde se puede apreciar el tramo I ya concluido y parte del tramo II (en construcción) de las defensas ribereñas, como también se puede ver la rápida densificación de los ejidos de Piura.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=900938490843927


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Buenas panorámicas de la zona norte de la ciudad, lo importante que ambas márgenes del río Piura se están llenando de nuevas urbanizaciones. Está creciendo ordenada.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Miraflores, castilla.








Los ejidos de Piura.








El nuevo los ejidos de Castilla.








Inicio de la zona sur de Castilla.








Créditos:


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Piura tiene un buen futuro!


----------



## McVier (Oct 4, 2009)

Piura tiene un potencial enorme como ciudad, lo único que lamento es que recién se haga la infraestructura que necesitaba desde hace décadas, bueno, como dicen, mejor tarde que nunca.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

McVier said:


> Piura tiene un potencial enorme como ciudad, lo único que lamento es que recién se haga la infraestructura que necesitaba desde hace décadas, bueno, como dicen, mejor tarde que nunca.


La ciudad ya contaba con defensas ribereñas desde hace muchos años atrás, abarcando desde el puente bolognesi, hasta antes del puente cáceres, solo que la ciudad se ha extendido tanto al norte que ya urgia modernizar la infraestructura existente, como proteger a la población de los ejidos (zona norte) quienes fueron muy afectados en el 2017 con el desborde.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Piura vista desde el Open plaza
















Créditos: https://youtube.com/c/LosPortalesVivienda


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Loma Linda, Los Ejidos de Piura
























Créditos: Inicie sesión o regístrese para ver


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bonitas zonas residenciales del extremo norte de los Ejidos.


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

bastante densa en vegetación Piura.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Piura nocturna
































Créditos: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10218431524127720&id=1482325288


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Real plaza y alrededores
































Créditos: Yoe en TikTok


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

La ciudad de Talara vista desde un avión.
se puede observar la refineria, la zona residencial Punta Arenas y la zona de Talara baja.








Foto propia.


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Cocos del chipe, Piura
































Créditos:


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Río Piura








Créditos: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=503049698047494&id=100050274045833


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

Cruce de la av. Andres Avelino Cáceres con Vice.
En esta importante intersección se encuentra la nueva universidad UTP y el terreno para sus futuras ampliaciones.











https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=503808424638288&id=100050274045833


----------



## jorgelff (Mar 11, 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=514113186941145&id=100050274045833


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Cómo se está consolidando la zona norte en los Ejidos.


----------

